# Test run with the Fuji X-E2 (pic heavy)



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2016)

_*smaller camera*_- actually had an easy time carrying it around. this is a camera I would actually want to take with me when we go out. 
_*EVF*_- love it. cannot stress this enough. seeing the actual exposure on screen? wonderful. 
 Plus, this camera automatically switches between viewfinder and rear LCD when you move it to or away from your eye. really cool. 
_*dials and buttons*_- easy enough to set up to comfortably shoot in manual. there's basically an external button for everything I need. 
_*shutter*_- much quieter than the Nikon's were. 

I have only good things to say about how this camera operates. the raw files are huge, but the picture quality seems excellent. I took it out to the Flea Market that we go to every week to take some test shots.  Edited in LR CC for cropping. 
I now consider myself an expert in candid street style photography!

my only inside shot, just to test the ISO at 1600. zero noise reduction used on this shot. 






tractor... spikey thing? 





pretty self explanatory. 




just some shoppers. 





took this one to test some _*heavy *_cropping. 




wheres waldo?





no idea what this is. 




anyway, there's a few of my test shots. 
I am extremely pleased with this camera, and cannot thank my anonymous benefactor enough for getting me into the fuji system.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2016)

and a wagon


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 21, 2016)

Besides the crop, are these SOOC?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 22, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> Besides the crop, are these SOOC?


Except for the beer sign pic,yes. I brought the highlights down on that one. I suppose SOOC isn't entirely accurate since I shot raw and not jpeg,  I assume LR did SOMETHING when I clicked export, but I didn't move any sliders around if that's what you mean.

I had originally meant to just do auto WB in Lightroom on all of these, but I actually liked the "as shot" WB better. LR wanted to make them too warm for my taste. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sashbar (Feb 22, 2016)

What kind of FUJI JPEG is this?  It all looks slightly unsaturated for a fypical FUJI Astia/Provia/Velvia JPEGs.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 22, 2016)

sashbar said:


> What kind of FUJI JPEG is this?  It all looks slightly unsaturated for a fypical FUJI Astia/Provia/Velvia JPEGs.


Didn't shoot in jpeg. Shot in raw. This is what LR spit out. Next run I'll actually edit the photos. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sashbar (Feb 23, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of FUJI JPEG is this?  It all looks slightly unsaturated for a fypical FUJI Astia/Provia/Velvia JPEGs.
> ...



Ah, ok. I thought since you did not edit it, it was SOOC JPEG. I usually add some saturation to FUJI RAW files. The other option that might be interesting for you is FUJI Velvia/Astia/Provia etc plugins for RAW files made by some guy, they mimic FUJI films quite well and allow a very quick edit of RAW files. There are about 10 profiles.  They are somewhere on the net, Free to download, I will post the link if I find it.


----------



## fmw (Apr 1, 2016)

After my due diligence I am about to order one of these to use as a camera to carry when I wouldn't normally carry a camera.  The major negatives I read relate to video performance but that isn't important to me.  Do you have any negatives to report from your experience with the camera?  Thanks.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 1, 2016)

fmw said:


> After my due diligence I am about to order one of these to use as a camera to carry when I wouldn't normally carry a camera.  The major negatives I read relate to video performance but that isn't important to me.  Do you have any negatives to report from your experience with the camera?  Thanks.


Not really any negatives that affect me.
Battery life?  Meh...good enough for me. I got extra batteries. 
Don't care about video.
EVF is awesome! Makes up for any shortcomings anywhere else.
It's good in low light. 
I don't take pics of fast moving objects so AF is more than capable for what I do. 
Quality is good,  and I have not had any complaints using just LR for my files. 
I am more than pleased with my choice to go with fuji and the x-e2

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (Apr 1, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > After my due diligence I am about to order one of these to use as a camera to carry when I wouldn't normally carry a camera.  The major negatives I read relate to video performance but that isn't important to me.  Do you have any negatives to report from your experience with the camera?  Thanks.
> ...



Thanks.  I'll get one on its way.


----------

